# buffed-Umfrage: MMO-Tutorials – Möchtegernhelden und Einsteigerfreundlichkeit



## Telkir (27. Januar 2010)

*Seit der MMO-Markt mit dem Release von World of Warcraft für eine immer breiter werdende Käuferschicht geöffnet wurde, finden sich unzählige Neueinsteiger in den Irrungen und Wirrungen riesiger Fantasy- oder SciFi-Welten wieder.* Die Fülle an Funktionen und Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten ist für Anfänger kaum überschaubar: Von der einfachen Bewegung des Charakters bis hin zur komplexen Talentverteilung oder Berufewahl darf man sein Alter Ego nach eigenem Belieben individualisieren. Wer soll da die Übersicht behalten?

Gleichzeitig will der interessierte Online-Veteran genauso unterhalten werden wie der frische MMO-Newb. Es stellt sich für die Designer eines neuen Titels also immer die Frage, ob man die Spieler in eine epische Geschichte stößt und ihn mit Instant-Action an den Monitor fesselt, wie es etwa kürzlich in der Open Beta zu Cryptics Star Trek Online zu sehen war, oder ob man ihn gemächlich in die Reihen der angehenden Helden aufnimmt.

*World of Warcraft mag nicht das erste MMO gewesen sein,* jedoch bot es eine bis dato unerreichte Einsteigerfreundlichkeit. Was zeichnet Blizzards Tutorial aus und wie habt Ihr Eure ersten Schritte in WoW erlebt? 

*In unserer Bildergalerie zum WoW-Tutorial erfahrt innerhalb der Bildunterschriften*, was den Blizzard-Titel so besonders macht und welche Funktionen, Geschichten und Abenteuer den WoW-Start ausmachen:


Zur MMO-Tutorial-Bildergalerie: WoW

Wie habt Ihr den Einstieg in das MMO-Geschäft erlebt und was wünscht Ihr Euch für einem gelungenen Heldenstart? Gibt es vielleicht besonders gelungene Tutorials, die wir gar nicht auf dem Radar haben und die Euch besonders fasziniert haben? Schreibt uns Eure Meinung!


----------



## Cover (27. Januar 2010)

ich hab das Tutorial von WoW sehr genossen, ewig nebenbei ein "DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE", und auch wenn ich sehr bald die questtexte deaktiviert hab, weil ich einfach schneller lese hab ich viel daraus gelernt. 

was ich bei leuten die das tutorial immer einfach wegklicken zum auslachen finde is das sie dann so fehler machen wie das eq nicht zu reparieren, was im Tutorial sicher vorkommen würde, anstattdessen holen sie sich immer neue ausrüstung(nur eine möglichkeit) 
ich mein, ich helf ihnen gerne, aber ich finde es dann einfach unnötig. 

sehr gelungen fand ich jedoch auch das Tutorial von EVE Online, das ich nur angetestet habe, man wird hier sehr langsam, aber trotzdem mit action eingeführt, in das komplizierte prinzip, talente vergeben ist gegen den markt und das kampfsystem sehr simpel. 
allein um alle möglichen skills zu erlernen benötigt man ca 3 jahre durchgehenden trainings, die handhabe damit lernt man nicht by try and error^^

ihr hab EVE garnicht erwähnt, aber ich finde es gehört sicher auch dazu, is zwar etwas eigen, sehr anders als die meisten andren MMO's, aber sicher gut.

FIIIIIRST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...the first time


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2010)

Wow: Durchrennen ohne ein Quest gelesen zu haben und ohne zu sterben.

Tutorials machen sicher (allein schon für die Betreiber) Sinn, aber irgendwo fehlt auch ein wenig der Reiz. Es ist halt gemütliches Freizeitpark-Feeling und egal wie dramatisch die Story angelegt ist, so weiss jeder dass sterben praktisch unmöglich ist.

In Darkfall hab ich z.B. erstmal meinen Arsch aufgerissen bekommen von den ersten NPC Gegnern. Das ist sicherlich nicht so gemütlich aber vermittelt eben auch mehr das Gefühl von Abenteuern und Gefahr.


----------



## Quintusrex (28. Januar 2010)

ich halte es mit Tutorials wie mit allen anderen "Gebrauchsanweisungen" auch. Man(n) liest sich das erst durch, wenn das Zeugs kaputt ist. 

wobei sich viele Fragen im HC erübrigen würden, wenn man doch ab und an mal lesen würde, was da z.b beim Einloggen steht.

*
*


----------



## Deadwool (28. Januar 2010)

Das wird eine einseitige Abstimmung. Die meisten Buffed User haben nie etwas anderes als WoW gesehen.


----------



## blaQmind (28. Januar 2010)

einmal mach ich ein tutorial dann nie wieder^^


----------



## creep (28. Januar 2010)

Wichtiger als das die Art der Hilfestellung ist für mich die Art und Weise, wie der "rote Faden" mich im Spiel am Anfang an die Hand nimmt. Ich möchte wissen, wo ich hin muss. Ich möchte wissen, wo ich was machen soll. Und ich möchte parallel langsam an die wichtigsten Basis-Elemente herangeführt werden. Online-Rollenspiel-Typisch erwarte ich zusätzlich fast schon einen frühen Motivations-Schub durch schnelle Erfolge (durch z.b. Level-Ups) und ein "Greifen" der Item-Spirale. Liefert mir das Online-Rollenspiel diese Dinge nicht, ist es für mich nach kurzer Zeit direkt gestorben. Egal wie gut es sich noch entwickelt.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Januar 2010)

Naja, Itemspirale muss gar nicht mal sein, der rote Faden reicht schon.

WAR hat übrigens auch eine kleine Audioausgabe zum Tutorial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Durch die Tutorials haben sich aufjedenfall die Einstigesbedingungen verbessert, in WAR wurde ja zusätzlich noch das Gebiet überarbeitet, damit es einsteigerfreundlicher ist. Fand diese Veränderung sehr positiv.


----------



## Dranay (28. Januar 2010)

Die Tutorials von WoW sind einfach noch die Besten. Wenn sie jetzt noch von einer ansprechenden Stimme gesprochen werden würden, dann würd ich glaub ich bei jedem neuen Char nochmal das Tut machen.
Cool fänd ichs, wenn man zu Anfang wählen könnte, ob man nen männlichen oder weiblichen Tutorialsprecher haben will.

Ich persönlich finde es nicht so toll, wenn man direkt ins Spielgeschehen gesteckt wird. Auch wenn ich schon lange MMOs spiele, brauch ich doch auch eine Zeit um mich einzugewöhnen. Da kommen mir so kleine Queste wie bei WoW gerade recht. Etwas hiervon, etwas davon und das zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. 
Bei Allods Online ist es leider so, dass es ein ganz gutes Tutorial gibt, die Tips aber irgendwie zur falschen Zeit auf dem Bildschrim aufflackern.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (28. Januar 2010)

Die WoW-Startgebiete sind schon im großen und ganzen sehr gut gemacht. Das fängt bereits damit an, dass es mehrere gibt, was einerseits die Serverlast bei Spielstart verteilt anderseits auch den Wiederspielwert fördert.

Mein erster Eindruck war: "Wow, hier wimmelts ja von Elfen, sind das alles Spieler?" Auch der Eindrck dass man sich in alle Richtungen frei Bewegen kann (obwohl man ja im Newbie-Tal eigentlich recht eingesperrt ist) kommt bei WoW sehr gut rüber, ganz besonders wenn man dann übergangslos die eigentliche Zone betritt. Das bringen schlauchartige Regionen wie in Aion oder Ladebalken wie AoC einfach nicht in dem Maß.

Vom Gameplay her bietet WoW in den Startgebieten genau das richtige um sich mit der Steuerung vertraut zu machen und ein bisschen die Welt kennenzulernen (Aber andere wie Aion schaffen das genauso gut). Zwei Dinge sind mir dennoch negativ aufgefallen und zwar einmal, dass man beim Stufenaufstieg nichts entscheiden kann (kommt dann erst später mit den Talenten) und dass es selbst auf den ersten 10 Stufen schon massive Timesinks gibt, in Form von unrealistisch niedrigen Dropraten und langen Laufwegen. Hätte ich so von einem Blizzardspiel eigentlich nicht erwartet, aber da dachte ich auch noch, das ganze wäre wesentlich offener angelegt und nicht fester Content und danach Schluss.

Unterm Strich trotzdem eine tolle Erfahrung - kein Spiel schafft es in den ersten Stunden so viel Erwartungen zu wecken wie WoW. Dass es sich dann bis Level 60 (80) eigentlich nur noch wiederholt fällt einem im Grunde erst im Nachhinein auf.


----------

